# DownloadHelper ne fonctionne plus avec Firefox 36



## yves38 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens de mettre à jour Firefox en version 36 et je constate que DownloadHelper ne fonctionne plus.
Quelqu'un l'a t-il constaté.
Merci


----------



## yves38 (27 Février 2015)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est avec Youtube et Daylimotion que ça ne fonctionne plus i


----------



## Jacti (27 Février 2015)

Chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. J'en ai assez des versions incessantes de Firefox !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2015)

C'est le module OpenH264 Cisco System de merde. Il faut le désactiver = Outils > Modules Complémentaires > Plugins

Encore du travail de pingouins. Ça réinvente la roue et elle tourne moins bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2015)

Nope. Ça fait mine de fonctionner mais ça ne va pas plus loin.

Mozilla, plus on avance et plus ça recule.


----------



## yves38 (27 Février 2015)

J'ai désactivé tous les plugins mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Je suis d'accord avec Jacti et Monwalker car plus il sort des versions et plus ça marche mal.


----------



## yves38 (10 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
La nouvelle version de DownloadHelper fonctionne de nouveau avec Firefox.
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/video-downloadhelper-5

Comment mettre Résolu dans l'en-tête du message ?


----------



## yves38 (11 Mars 2015)

Si je comprends bien ce qu'il se passe sur ce site : personne ne sait comment mettre "résolu" dans l'en-tête du message !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2015)

http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## yves38 (12 Mars 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


Merci pour la réponse… mais comment faire pour choisir la meilleure réponse ?
Je ne vois cette possibilité à aucun endroit sur la page des réponses !
Je supposais qu'il y aurait peut-être une icône sur laquelle cliquer pour designer telle ou telle réponse comme étant la meilleure.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2015)

Je crois qu'il faut que tu édites le titre du sujet pour lui ajouter la mention "Question" (rouge).

Ceci fait tu devrais avoir accès à "Meilleure réponse".


----------



## yves38 (14 Mars 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut que tu édites le titre du sujet pour lui ajouter la mention "Question" (rouge).
> 
> Ceci fait tu devrais avoir accès à "Meilleure réponse".



Malheureusement, je ne vois aucune possibilité d'éditer seulement le titre …


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2015)

yves38 a dit:


> Malheureusement, je ne vois aucune possibilité d'éditer seulement le titre …


_


Bloc de spoiler: Trop simple



À droite au-dessus du premier post de la discussion que tu as ouverte, il y a le bouton Outils de la discussion.

Un survol de ce bouton avec ton pointeur te permet de voir les options qui s'offre à toi.

Il faut choisir Éditer le titre et ensuite survoler la zone indiquant [Aucun préfixe].

Là tu cliques sur le préfixe Question.

Ensuite tu sélectionnes la Meilleure réponse et ton sujet passe automatiquement en résolu.


_
 Pourquoi faire simple quant on peut faire compliquer !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2015)

De toute façon DownloadHelper est maintenant disponible en version finale 5.0.1 via la mise à jour du module.


----------

